# Shave horse from white ash log



## wflather (Jul 15, 2015)

Around our property, our ash trees are dying (thanks to the emerald ash borer).
I've wanted to make a shave horse for a long time, and this seemed like a good time to do so.
Built mostly with hand tools, with a little help from lathe and table saw.

*Starting from this log:*









*First plank:*









*Pieces for legs and other parts:*









*Smoothing the planks with a scrub plane:*


















*Then moving on with the smooth plane - Stanley #4 1/2:*









*Using adjustable bevel as auger guide for leg holes:*


















*Table saw guide for rounding the legs since they were too large and unbalanced for my lathe:*


















*Drying the leg tenons in a sand-filled crock pot. This shrinks the wood for a snug fit:*









*Some parts for the vise:*









*This shavehorse will have a hinged, adjustable stand-off for the vice:*









*Final assembly- vice parts; top and food rests were turned on a lathe:*



























*Shavehorse being put to work:*


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice it's good to see some ash that isn't being turned into firewood.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Great project!

I'm having the same problem with the ash borers. The ash trees in my yard are falling faster than I can deal with them. I had a guy with a wood miser come out and cut up 10 ash and a couple walnut trees that came down. Some of the ash is 16-20" wide. I now have a lifetime supply.


----------



## wflather (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish I had figured out how nice it was to work with sooner, now I too can't harvest then fast enough. I should have some of the larger ones sawn into lumber. It sure steam bends well and I wonder if it will make good chair seats. Of course it does make good firewood.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice! Now that you have a shave horse, you can also use ash for canes, legs for things, etc.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome project. From log to a shop tool you can use for even more. Did you scrub and smooth plane the bottom of the plank too? That's some dedication. Love your adjustment mechanism too.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Very well done, and I've not seen the sand bucket method before. Heated the sand?
Bill


----------



## wflather (Jul 15, 2015)

Bill White- yes the sand is hot, left the leg tenons in for a couple hours to drive out the moisture and shrink them. Sized them just a bit larger, maybe 1/16" or so too big. Once dry tweaked the fit with spokeshave and sandpaper. With glue and ambient moisture they swell and you get a really snug fit. As the plank continues to drive, the fit gets snugger.

Tim, I did smooth all surfaces with the #4.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

very nice bench


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Beautiful and most respectable. I'm sure a lot of folks are humbled by the work.

It's nice to see a post that isn't some knuckle head question.


----------

